# concord grapes



## wally293 (Apr 29, 2002)

Last year on a whim I purchased some concord grapes and planted them in my backyard. I really have no idea what I gotten myself into, what type of maintenance must be performed to insure that I don't kill the grapes. Out of the 3 that were planted last year, 2 have starting to show signs of new growth and the last one seems to have persihed. All that I do know is what I read off from the box that they came in, after the first 3 years they may start to produce some fruit and some basic pruning, but considering that the fist year there wasn't much growth I figured pruning was out of the question last year. Any suggestions??

Thanks,

wally293


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 29, 2002)

http://search.dogpile.com/texis/search?q=pruning+grape&geo=no&fs=web


----------

